# My new dove, Serenity.



## Pigeonfeet (Oct 14, 2006)

This lady could no longer keep her young white colared dove was looking for a home for it, lucky enough I offered to take it and lucky enough I got it!  

This little beauty was born in August 3rd. she has beautiful eyes with some blue.


Here are some simple shots of the dove, I named her Serenity.

Enjoy.


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaaw! What a pretty lil bird!!!


----------



## GoM (Oct 14, 2006)

Pretty little bird


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2006)

I think I best put this into the Snapshots Forum, it is kind of "on-topic" with the many pics of Serenity, don't you think so, too? (Beautiful bird!!)


----------



## Pigeonfeet (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone,

Yes the Snapshots forum does seem better LaFoto!

Now I know thanks.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 15, 2006)

I like your new Avatar by the way, Pigeonfeet.


----------



## Pigeonfeet (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> I like your new Avatar by the way, Pigeonfeet.


 
Thanks I kept changing them around till I got what I wanted lol.


Here it is in a larger size and original colour, I think its actualy realy good but I think I could have put more focus in it.


----------

